# Servlet: CSS der JSP wird bei einem forward nicht gefunden?



## Macro (14. Jan 2006)

Moin Moin.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem JSPs. Und zwar nutzen alle JSPs ein einheitliches CSS zur Formatierung.
Rufe ich eine Seite normal über den Explorer auf so ist alles in Ordnung. Rufe ich allerdings die selbe Seite über ein Servlet mittels *forward* auf so wird das css-file nicht gefunden (Der Server meldet das auch)?

meine forward-Methode

```
abstract class AbstractControllerServlet extends HttpServlet {
.
.
.
   protected void forwardTo(String pageURL, HttpServletRequest request, 
		HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {	
		getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher(pageURL).forward(request, response);			
	}

}// end Servlet
```

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

thx


----------



## BLiNK (14. Jan 2006)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe es dann eben so gemacht, dass ich das CSS in einen Header eingebaut habe, den ich in jeder JSP einbinde. Das funktionierte dann wie es sollte.

Eine wirklich Lösung zumProblem hab ich also auch nicht, nur ein Workaround. VL hilft's dir ja trotzdem.


----------



## Macro (14. Jan 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.
Konnte das Problem gerade selbst lösen.
Wenn das css relativ verlinkt wird funktionierts nicht, gebe ich allerdings beginnend beim ContextRoot den Pfad an dann gehts.

*falsch:*

```
<LINK href="../theme/Master.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
```
*richtig:*

```
<LINK href="/RestaurantGuide/theme/Master.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
```


----------

